# starter kit



## joinerblue (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Guys been viewing this forum for a while now and i am trying to make my mind up on a starter kit for detailing i have a black 53 plate with black leather interior 
I am not adverse to spending a wee bit up to £150 for a kit but i am confused as to which would suit my needs best.
I like to keep the car looking nice but i do not have the time to be waxing it every other week.
The car is 5 years old it has been looked after but it has swirls and in certain lights it looks like spiderwebs on the paint.

Tommy 
:?


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

If its looks and durability your after look no further than:

www.zainoeurope.com

Robbie


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Saphir starter kit from Swissvax is what you require IMO.


----------



## joinerblue (Oct 14, 2008)

this detailing stuff is confusing me the zaino kit has more in it but looks like no wax ( do i need it) and the swissvax kit has no shampoo can i use another shampoo :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

joinerblue said:


> this detailing stuff is confusing me the zaino kit has more in it but looks like no wax ( do i need it) and the swissvax kit has no shampoo can i use another shampoo :?


You don't need to buy expensive Shampoo. A good quality Halfords shampoo is perfectly adequate for a pre-wax wash, then when you have applied your Swissvax simply wash with Johnsons Baby Bath (yes you read that right!) the next time you wash your car. Wash with JBB for 4-6 months and then have a session washing with your Halfords wash and reapply your wax. If you wash with anything stronger youwill strip the wax and will need to re-apply more often.


----------



## joinerblue (Oct 14, 2008)

Cheers mate i have light swirls on the paintwork will the cleaner fluid that comes in the kit sort these out?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

joinerblue said:


> Cheers mate i have light swirls on the paintwork will the cleaner fluid that comes in the kit sort these out?


Yep - give the car a good deep clean using the shampoo, then set to work with the cleaner fluid. Spend a lot of time making sure that is done properly, then give it a good coat of the Wax. Remember the wax is there for shine and protection only, it is not there to correct the paintwork.

Saphir is good for black. But if you want a REALLY wet look go for 'Best of Show'. Here is my MCS recently after using Swissvax Saphir on the roof:


















Dave (Jac-in-a-box) the moderator of this section is a Professional so he will be able to give you a full breakdown of what you need to do.


----------



## joinerblue (Oct 14, 2008)

that looks the biz one last question is there a temperature limit that the wax can be applied in bearing in mind i live in roasting Scotland and this is a chrissy pressy ( also i will be dying to use it)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Another vote for Johnsons Baby bath having previously used Meguirs Gold Class.


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

I wont say swissvax isnt a good product as it clearly is (Authorised Detailer 2006) however i will stand by the fact that Zaino will outlast it on durability no questions asked.

Heres a TT finished in Zaino:


































Robbie


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Zaino does get good reviews however there are thousands of products available.

check out www.detailingworld.com


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Hark said:


> Another vote for Johnsons Baby bath having previously used Meguirs Gold Class.


Do you really think JBB is better? I find that the megs shampoos are much more silky feeling with a more lubricated feel.

Yes megs stuff is a great deal more expensive but I have found it to be better.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Over on detailing world, they recommend AutoGlym Super Resin Polish for paint swirls. It midly cuts but it is loaded with fillers so it masks any paint defects quite well. Apply a few layers and protect with the wax of your choice.
Paint correction is difficult by hand so mask imperfections rather than keep removing top coat is the train of thought here.
Si


----------



## joinerblue (Oct 14, 2008)

redsi72 said:


> Over on detailing world, they recommend AutoGlym Super Resin Polish for paint swirls. It midly cuts but it is loaded with fillers so it masks any paint defects quite well. Apply a few layers and protect with the wax of your choice.
> Paint correction is difficult by hand so mask imperfections rather than keep removing top coat is the train of thought here.
> Si


Bought my zaino kit will i need to use it with the AG super resin or should i try it without, one last question what is the lowest temp to use this stuff at.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Dont remember posting on here but hey ho!
You could use the AG before the final wax, entirely up 2 u.The idea of the AG is to "fill" the defects as it is loaded with "fillers". Then seal this in with a protection wax of your choice.
I am NO expert here, just a newbie to detailing, I am only passing on info that I have read on detailing forums.
What I can tell u from my own experience is that paint defects ARE IMPOSSIBLE to remove without the aid of a machine.
For a top up of extra bling, use a quick detailer, you may have some Z18 in that kit you bought. I used to use the Megs qd and was happy with it, but just 10 minutes ago I tried some chemical guys qd and wow, what a finish!
Happy cleaning
Si


----------

